# Homemade Bread help!



## Jovin (Dec 17, 2003)

I need an answer now...PLEASE!  I'm making homemade bread from a recipe that I always used years ago......haven't done it for awhile, but now I have a problem!

I know that when you bake with glass pans instead of aluminum, you're supposed to decrease the oven temp by about 25degrees, ...at least that's what I was always aware of.

Now, I found that I only have one of my aluminum bread pans, must have ditched the other and have a glass one too......I'm going to be putting these in the oven in bout 3/4 hour and don't know what to do about the temp.,

I have to do them at the same time, because they'll be raised and ready, plus I have to take them to a friend's house at that time for dinner.  

Lord! How do I make a decision?

The temp is supposed to be 400 degrees, and the original recipe states 50 min (for the two loaves) but I had made notes that it only took betweena 30 and 35 min. each time I used that...probably the old stove I had then.

I have another stove now, and so I'm really crossing my fingers.

Can anyone tell me whether or not it matters, or should I just go halfway between the two temps?  (if I were to adjust it down 25degrees, I mean)

Thanks,
Hoping for a quick response!

Jovin


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 17, 2003)

I think the drastic time difference was due to your old oven so plan on the whole length of time - BUT about one glass pan and one not - gosh, now is when I wish I baked more - I would be temped to reduce the oven temp - take out the glass pan first - check the other pan, and cook slightly longer if necessary.


----------



## Jovin (Dec 17, 2003)

I appreciate your help and advice...really lost..just turned the oven on and decided to set it at 390 degrees....

This isn't a new stove, but it's new to me, and has just had a new electronic system put in it before I bought it a month or so ago.

I really am at a loss about baking dishes in glass.  You don't even see that warning anymore.  Is it true that if you're baking with a glass pan or casserole dish you should always turn the temp down 25 degrees?

Thanks so much for getting back to me...will let you know what happens.

PRAY FOR ME!  (and my bread!  I'm not having the best cooking days lately.)

Jovin


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, when baking in glass you should turn temp down 25° - good luck - I can't imagine that it will turn out bad - isn't the best bread you ever had just a hair underdone?


----------



## Jovin (Dec 17, 2003)

okay...I got adventurous and turned down the temp another whole five degrees to 385......I hope this works.

I made candy last night...didn't turn out right...same old recipe I've used for years......a few days ago, used a recipe which also was a favourite from years back to make chocolate tea bread....dried out!

I'm not too happy.

Jovin


----------



## Jovin (Dec 17, 2003)

Guess what?  35 minutes and they're done!  I had the oven at 385 and after 25 min. I covered them with tinfoil...looking pretty golden....at 35 min. decided to check them out.

turned them out onto a board, and got that hollow sound when knocking on them...looks golden and great!  I sure hope we're not in for a surprise when we cut into them.

the glass pan bread was a bit darker and larger, but it is a larger pan.

thanks for your help...will get back to you and let you know if they TASTED OKAY!

Jovin


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 17, 2003)

yippee!!!!

Sounds good so far!!  I know my banana bread cooks for about 50 minutes but when I make regular bread (which trust me, isn't very often) 25 minutes is about right.  Maybe it was a typo in the original recipe  :?: 

You deserve to have something turn out after all the things that failed!!!!!  Report back and let me know how they were - I'm glad all is lookin' good so far  8)


----------



## Jovin (Dec 17, 2003)

KitchenElf:

It tasted great!  I had to decide which loaf to take to my friend's (because I was taking other stuff too) and so I HAD to cut into both, to make sure that this stove worked out okay, and that it looked as good inside as it did on the outside.

Then of course, I HAD TO TRY IT OUT by having a piece toasted right then and there (which almost made me late!).......hey, it was worth it!

At least I stopped myself from having a piece out of both loaves.  They turned out great though.

I'm so happy!  Thanks so much for your advice and encouragement.  I am so happy that this didn't turn out to be a dud, like some other things lately.

I actually wasn't happy with the dough, and I realized that I'd used a bit more flour before I turned it out to knead it than I use to .....been so long, I;d forgotten that I held back some of the flour for using during the kneading process.....so I felt it might be a problem.

I'll remember that next time as I made some notes.

What's this ....you only bake your bread for 25 minutes?  Hey, where did this recipe come out with 50 minutes then?  I really think most tell you longer than that, but thank goodness I didn't leave it in any longer.

Thanks again, KE!


----------

